# When you see a bug in your house



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

What do you do when you see a creepy bug in your house?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Put it outside... if I can catch it. Mosquitoes and flies (especially those giant ones that look like raisins with wings) being the exception, of course.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

I usually shout for my dad and he will get rid of it for me lol


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Capture and set free. I can't bring myself to kill them.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I might do any of the three, depending on my mood. 

I once had an infestation of flies that literally turned up overnight. One day I didn't see any and the next day there were almost a hundred flies in my house, mostly around the front windows. I went and got a fogger and committed fly genocide. I never did figure out where they came from or what attracted them.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

I just leave the room and hope it goes away on it's own.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I kill it.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

Luckily in my current apartment I hardly ever see bugs. Do get lizards though, which I always catch and set free (except for one that my dog got to before me )


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I am usually to afraid to kill them so I give a shout and call someone


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

kill it.

There once was a stray cat that came into my house. I stepped on it until it died. Why discriminate only against bugs?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Spray it with bug spray until it can't move and flush it. If it's a spider/scorpion, I scream and panic until I get ahold of myself...then kill it.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

CrashMedicate said:


> When you live in Florida in the summer time you have to pull out all the stops.


Yep I know what you mean. Luckily my apartment gets sprayed inside and out once a month so no buggies here!


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

melissa75 said:


> Spray it with bug spray until it can't move and flush it. If it's a spider/scorpion, I scream and panic until I get ahold of myself...then kill it.


I've been told that house spiders are good to have around because they feed on all the other insects that you don't want in your home. Not too sure how true that is, but it helps put my mind at ease.

Just a thought, not trying to preach or anything.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

JayDontCareEh said:


> I've been told that house spiders are good to have around because they feed on all the other insects that you don't want in your home.


Yeah, so have I. That's why I try capture it and put it outside if it's a spider. Practically anything else I will kill.



NotRealName said:


> There once was a stray cat that came into my house. I stepped on it until it died. Why discriminate only against bugs?


You best be trollin.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Oh, food! yum! Sometimes i share with my spider roommates.


I leave them be or i take them outside.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

melissa75 said:


> If it's a spider/scorpion, I scream and panic until I get ahold of myself...then kill it.


I'd probably freak out if I had a scorpion in my house. I found a black widow spider in my backyard a couple years ago. I killed it. Anything that is venomous and/or stings is an automatic kill.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Jnmcda0 said:


> I might do any of the three, depending on my mood.
> 
> I once had an infestation of flies that literally turned up overnight. One day I didn't see any and the next day there were almost a hundred flies in my house, mostly around the front windows. I went and got a fogger and committed fly genocide. I never did figure out where they came from or what attracted them.


What I do in mass invasion scenarios is I use a vacuum. I either get a vacuum with a nozzle type thingy or a dustbuster and I vacuum them all up.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

I kill it with fire, I have a long lighter that I use to burn it.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Destroy it! :twisted Bugs belong outside, if they find their way into my house its war.
I also have an electric bug zapper hanging from the garage to draw flying insects away from the house, which I find it oddly entertaining to watch. Some nights the bugs outside are so thick I can see showers of sparks and smoke coming out of it. :lol


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

If I weren't afraid of bugs I'd set them free, but in a panic I just have to kill them. Bugs generally gross me out. I'm happy to kill flies though- they bug the crap out of me!!!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Run around screaming like a girl until a big strong man comes to my rescue and kills it dead. If it was a really big bug I would even settle for a big strong girl.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I capture it and set it free. If it's a big spider that I'm not willing to go near, I leave the room and hope I don't see it again.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

CrashMedicate said:


> There are no bugs in my house. I make damn good sure of that. I put boric acid all along the edges and in the carpets as well, pour it down all the drains, then pour bleach down the drains, then clean the entire apartment with bleach once a week, then I spray store bought pesticide all along the door and window edges and also around the entire perimeter of the apartment (including the outside), and I sealed off all possible entry points from my neighbor's apartment with caulking. When you live in Florida in the summer time you have to pull out all the stops.


i would love to let a bunch of insects in your house just to see what you would do :teeth


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I put them out of their misery.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Capture them and set them free.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

If it's a spider of substantial size that I simply can't exist in the same house as, then I'll remove it from the premises. I live alone so I have to do it myself. I'll throw some kind of box or container over it and then slide a piece or paper or cardboard undeneath and take it outside. I'll attempt to bat flies out of the window. Anything else - woodlice and things I don't know the name of - I leave alone. I'm glad I don't get big cockroaches or really huge spiders because I wouldn't be able to deal with them. I can't kill anything because I'm a wonderful human being and I'm the patron saint of bugs, so killing them would cause me much squeamish pain and heartache.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

Recently there was a brown recluse spider walking up the wall right next to my arm and it startled me. I smashed it with a newspaper. I do not like bugs.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

layitontheline said:


> If it's a big spider that I'm not willing to go near, I leave the room and hope I don't see it again.


I can never leave a room with a big spider. If I go back into the room I'll be all paranoid that its still in there..doesn't matter how much time has passed. I kill spiders, flies, mosquitos, wasps and centipedes with a fly swatter. Most other bugs don't bother me much so I leave them alone. My cat will usually kill them anyways.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

It depends what kind of bug it is - if it's a butterfly or moth I capture it and set it free outside. The other night I found a HUGE hummingbird moth on the curtain in the kitchen. It was so beautiful - bright red with brown markings. I watched it for a while and then put it in a glass and put it on the honeysuckle. 

If it's a spider I catch it and chuck it in the garden, or kill it with a rolled up magazine/newspaper. I know it's cruel but my fear of them gets me all panicky and I worry that if I don't catch it, it will sneak onto my face at night and that really freaks me out. :afr

Mosquitoes, flies and daddy-long-legs I either attempt to hit with a magazine, or if I can't do that I spray it with hairspray until it stops flying and I can kill it properly. Am I cruel?  I just really hate having bugs in the house.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I don't like killing bugs/spiders. Specially if it hasn't done anything to me  and it was minding its own business. I am not affaid of most creepy crawlies so I have no problem capturing them and putting them outside. If it looks like it's suffering maybe I will put it out of it's misery though


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I like bugs, and sponsor many


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

I always save ladybugs because I've got this superstition that they are good luck.

I try to throw out spiders instead of killing because they are good helpers in catching annoying bugs like flies.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

Anyone wanna hear a funny bug story?

So last year I was living with 2 roommates. One morning I get woken early by the smoke detector. It beeps a couple of times then quits. I try to fall asleep but it does it again, so I decide to go check it out. I walk out in the hall and I see the biggest cockroach I have ever seen on the smoke detector. I look down the hall and see one of my roommates asleep on the couch, and I know she will freak out if she sees it because she freaks out at the tiniest of bugs. So I go get my step ladder and a sneaker and decide to kill it. I can barely get up the courage to step up the ladder towards it, and I realize if I hit it really hard I will break the smoke detector and if I don't hit it hard enough I will just knock it down and have to chase it. So as I'm trying to figure it out both my roommates wake up because the smoke detector keeps beeping. So we decide to knock it down with the broom and then kill it. One roommate gets the broom while me and the other are holding shoes ready to kill. She keeps hitting it but it just runs around in a circle and won't move off the smoke detector. We give up and decide to get a guy to help. One roommate goes outside and sees a random guy and asks him to kill it for us. He walks in, reaches up with his _bare hands_ and grabs it, walks back out the door without saying a word and throws it down on the sidewalk. So me and my roommates proceed to beat it senseless with a shoe so it won't come back in our apartment (that part was probably unnecessary, since it was outside, but we had been dealing with this thing for over an hour so we just wanted it dead. And besides, its a _cockroach_.)


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I hate ants, they are the most common bug that ends up in our house =_=, them or fruit flies.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

If it's a creepy bug like a cockroach I'll kill it, I don't want them rummaging around the house for food or in my bedroom.
Spiders I don't mind, I try to set them free outside.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Flies, mosquitoes, ants, silverfish, and spiders get killed other bugs get set free outside although some spiders i let live if their small and don't bother me but never in my room my room is a bug free zone


----------



## 4realguy (Mar 11, 2010)

i hate bugs especially spiders and the ugly looking kind so i kill them


----------



## stephmae (Jul 11, 2010)

I try to capture them and put them outside. They must know I'm a softy because there's been a bug pow-wow going on in my room lately.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't really like bugs, but I find them very interesting. I don't like to kill bugs. I just get a piece of paper and let them crawl on it and open the door. I don't think mosquitos should exist though because the food chain wouldn't make that much of a difference because there needs to be some insects (that don't bite). I hate spiders. I know that they prey on insects, but I'm kind of arachnophobic.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Some of you wouldn't kill a house centipede?!!:hide:afr


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

Futures said:


> Some of you wouldn't kill a house centipede?!!:hide:afr


Anything with that many legs is pure evil.


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

If I'm lazy I will just put a cup or a box on it and deal with it later (and sometimes I forget about it and the poor thing dies of hunger/suffocation lol) but I usually get rid of it right then and there.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

If I suddenly catch it out of the corner of my eye I usually do a good little freak out dance, then kill it, then apologize for doing so. Last time I seen a spider though I just scared it & it went away


----------



## Wehttam (Nov 6, 2009)

It depends really, usually with unsettling bugs like centipedes or cockroaches I catch them and set them free. But if its your common house small legged spider or a little lizard, I let it be. I kind of like them and enjoy their company, give them names even, they take care of eating all the smaller bugs or flies which is a great mutual agreement for these subtle in nature quirky roommates.


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

Whitney said:


> Anyone wanna hear a funny bug story?
> 
> So last year I was living with 2 roommates. One morning I get woken early by the smoke detector. It beeps a couple of times then quits. I try to fall asleep but it does it again, so I decide to go check it out. I walk out in the hall and I see the biggest cockroach I have ever seen on the smoke detector. I look down the hall and see one of my roommates asleep on the couch, and I know she will freak out if she sees it because she freaks out at the tiniest of bugs. So I go get my step ladder and a sneaker and decide to kill it. I can barely get up the courage to step up the ladder towards it, and I realize if I hit it really hard I will break the smoke detector and if I don't hit it hard enough I will just knock it down and have to chase it. So as I'm trying to figure it out both my roommates wake up because the smoke detector keeps beeping. So we decide to knock it down with the broom and then kill it. One roommate gets the broom while me and the other are holding shoes ready to kill. She keeps hitting it but it just runs around in a circle and won't move off the smoke detector. We give up and decide to get a guy to help. One roommate goes outside and sees a random guy and asks him to kill it for us. He walks in, reaches up with his _bare hands_ and grabs it, walks back out the door without saying a word and throws it down on the sidewalk. So me and my roommates proceed to beat it senseless with a shoe so it won't come back in our apartment (that part was probably unnecessary, since it was outside, but we had been dealing with this thing for over an hour so we just wanted it dead. And besides, its a _cockroach_.)


lmao


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

If it's potentially poisonous, a tick, or a mosquito then it dies. If it's a harmless but not so desireable critter like flies or the spider living in my bottom bathroom drawer then I'll ignore it and leave it to it's fate provided it isn't too annoying. If it's a more appealing critter like a weird looking moth then I'll send it back outside where it has a better chance to survive.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

CrashMedicate said:


> JESUS CHRISTMAS!! :um:um Was it just a regular cockroach or was it one of those hideous palmetto bugs? I remember the first time I saw one of those I nearly jumped out of my skin. They're harmless though.


Yeah I'm pretty sure that all the cockroaches around here are "palmetto bugs." I was scared it was going to fly at my head or something.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Almost everything gets put outside except for silverfish and earwigs. My mom has a phobia of them and I was instructed to kill on sight.

If I ever see a roach or a bedbug, I'm poison gassing the place.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Get scared and try to somehow get it to go outside.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Kill kill kill. Where I'm at now we mostly see spiders. Yuck. My bf and I make a rather good bug-killing team. He sprays until the thing falls, then I smack it with a shoe.

At my family's house in Boston, there are centipedes. With those, I scream until my mommy comes. I was just home visiting and there was a two-incher on the ceiling. I almost peed my pants. Ah, the memories.


----------



## ILoveCats (Jul 20, 2010)

KILL THEM!! DIE, DIE, YOU EVIL LITTLE THINGS!! RAWR! Okay, so I don't like killing things but I cannot live in my room if there is a bug bigger than my thumb crawling across the wall :afr I have huge spider nests in my windows (I can't open them) so when I do find them, they must DIE! 

:clap

Plus, the spiders that come in (and they are BIG) like to crawl on the bed :afr

:bat


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Wasps, flies, and clothes moths get squashed. Other creatures get captured and chucked out, with the exception of spiders. I really like spiders. They get to stay.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Sometimes, if they are large, I squeal and try to get someone to kill it for me.

Sometimes, if they are small, I kill it myself. 

Now that I have a cat, however, she kills the creepy, slithery, fuzzy, long millipedes. I ****ing hate those *******s.


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

It depends on the kind of bug. If it bites or stings, I will kill it. But if it is harmless, I will try to catch it and set it outside.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Neptunus said:


> Put it outside... if I can catch it. Mosquitoes and flies (especially those giant ones that look like raisins with wings) being the exception, of course.


I try the catch n release outside method first. If they resist I use err complex algorithms to figure out whether I should leave them alone or whether I should bug-spray the life out of it (ie can I be ****ed going to the effort of killing it and cleaning up the crime scene).

I don't like killing praying mantises (is that he plural cbf'd looking it up - but c(an)bf typing this out, apparently) and similar insects. They seem too elegant and 'good'. Cockroaches and those 'raisin' flies seem 'evil' and if they give me too much trouble I don't mind offing them. I prefer to use bug spray over squashing because squished bugs are really icky. (I know I fell down the manliness scale a few notches when I used the word icky there.)


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I always go in for the kill. As a man boy I am a hunter by nature and it is invading on my territory, it should have known that death was imminent.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

I only kill bugs that can sting or carry disease. Otherwise I just let 'em wander around. I would catch them and throw them outside, but I'm usually too lazy to bother. Also, trying to throw them outside often results in me accidentally killing them. There aren't a lot of bugs where I live anyway.



Futures said:


> Some of you wouldn't kill a house centipede?!!:hide:afr


Isn't that a silverfish? They're harmless. I've only seen one that big once or twice. They're usually pretty small. I don't bother killing those things. I think they eat other bugs as well.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I only kill spiders not many other bugs that enter my house that I find creepy, except for maybe relatives! :lol


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I already posted in this thread


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

I usually either put them outside or leave them be... depends on their location/scariness.

If it's something massive that I can't bring myself to go near, I try to get my boyfriend or mum to come and rescue it, but if they can't it sometimes ends up being a hoover job, which I do feel bad for. Won't do it myself.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I leave everything alone except silverfish and crickets. Or roaches if I ever see any, but I almost never see a roach. We don't get too many weird bugs here.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I put a cup over it, something under it and throw it outside. I hate to squash bugs, but a couple summers ago I had an inordinate amount of fleas, and when they would congregate at the window, I had to eliminate them because it's so hard to capture them. Other than that, though, I'll rescue the smallest bug and let it go. My door goes right out into a wooded area, so I somehow get a lot of different bugs inside. 

I frequently have house centipedes, which move very fast. I'm often able to get a cup over them, but sometimes I miss and shear off a few legs. Believe it or not, the legs stay twitching for quite a while after they're severed. A few times I've unintentionally killed or partially squashed them, and this makes me feel bad. I also feel horrible for stepping on ants when I was a kid. Bugs have just as much a right as you to be around, and work very hard.

I have allowed several spiders to just exist in their webs in corners. It's fascinating when they get prey. If they have egg sacks, I'll tear those out of the webs and throw them outside.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

jhanniffy said:


> I am usually to afraid to kill them so I give a shout and call someone


Ditto. I hate houseflies! I had 3 of them in my room yesterday.


----------



## sociallyretarded (Aug 3, 2010)

I yell for my mom lol.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Oh all you neo-fascist bug killing fascist bug-killers!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I invite it to join me in a tawdry dance number. Then, we usually end up passed out on the couch, preceded by one of us drinking bong water while the other recites Ginsberg. In the morning, I roll it inside a square of toilet paper and flush it down the commode. It's roughly the same with men. Except, then, I use an old oriental rug and a ravine.


----------



## MoonAngel (May 3, 2010)

I never kill even the tiniest bug that I see  Although I'm often scared of them, especially flying insects.. I just don't like killing innocent animals who didn't do anything to me... I'm very careful with all creatures (except most of the humans, I'm kind of misanthrope lol)..


----------

